# On the topic of reposts



## baldwindc (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi all, I've been a member for about a week now. After recently picking alto back up, I found myself Googling for information a lot. Tonight while looking for reeds i popped Best Saxophone Reeds into Google and found SOTW as the fourth or so article.

What's funny is in that thread people were complaining about re-posts and basically saying "use the search feature -- don't be lazy", but that specific thread made it on Google's first page for "best saxophone reeds", not whatever obscure thread they were referencing before.

I'm not saying the community has a problem (def. haven't been here long enough to determine that). My point is that regardless of which site you visit, remember that sometimes the repeat questions are the ones that make the search engine results, thus bringing new blood into the community (like me!).

p.s.

I still couldn't find an answer though. Currently playing Vandoren blue 3. Any other recommendations? I have a Vandoren Optimum mouthpiece.


----------



## keluitry (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree. Personally, I've found the search feature a pain in the neck. Doesn't seem to find stuff that I know exists very well, despite keywords. 

I play Vandoren V16 3s. I really like them.


----------



## keluitry (Jan 14, 2013)

Posted twice for some reason. 

Sorry.


----------



## dtedsax (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm relatively new here, but SOTW has two search methods:
1) the Google custom search is at the top of the page
2) the Advanced search is further down on the right side of page.
I think you get different results with the two.
So far, I've had better luck with the Google search.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

You will always have better luck with the google search.
The other one really is pointless IMO.
Most topics have already been covered in previous posts so there will always be questions asked again.
And there will always be more people around to tell you that these questions have been asked than there will be people to answer them.


----------



## keluitry (Jan 14, 2013)

B Flat said:


> And there will always be more people around to tell you that these questions have been asked than there will be people to answer them.


That's something I've noticed a lot.


----------



## keluitry (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah hell, it's happened again. I post, and then it says something along the lines of "Please submit your post in x seconds." What's going on?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

(double post - gremlins)


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

dtedsax said:


> I'm relatively new here, but SOTW has two search methods:
> 1) the Google custom search is at the top of the page
> 2) the Advanced search is further down on the right side of page.
> I think you get different results with the two.
> So far, I've had better luck with the Google search.


Ironically, the present search function is not as good as those in previous incarnations. Searching at the time of those posts you're referring to baldwindc, was more accessible and not that difficult. I also use google now; gave up on the present search engine some time ago.


----------



## keluitry (Jan 14, 2013)

gary said:


> (double post - gremlins)


Righto. Just something that'll happen every now and again?



gary said:


> Ironically, the present search function is not as good as those in previous incarnations. Searching at the time of those posts you're referring to baldwindc, was more accessible and not that difficult. I also use google now; gave up on the present search engine some time ago.


Sounds good. I think I'll start doing the same.


----------



## keluitry (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to be posting here again, but it happened again - but I didn't get fooled this time! Ha!

I can't upload the screenshot, but it said this: 

"The following errors occurred with your submission.
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds."

Dang gremlins.


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?221562-How-to-properly-do-a-search&p=2341736#post2341736


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

dupliacte...


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

duplicate


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, most people don't even bother using the search function.

I don't bother reproaching them. I simply give several example of what I, hardly super human, have found and explain that each NEW entry on something old is simply diluting even further any information.

Some folks who do search, do it where it works the worst ( at the right hand side on top of an open window anywhere on the forum) while the box that works the best is the one on this page, right at the top in the middle where it says " site search".

http://www.saxontheweb.net

example: " want to buy intermediate alto"

returns over 4000 hits

http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resource...iteurl=www.saxontheweb.net/&ref=&ss=91j8281j2


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

baldwindc said:


> Hi all, I've been a member for about a week now. After recently picking alto back up, I found myself Googling for information a lot. Tonight while looking for reeds i popped Best Saxophone Reeds into Google and found SOTW as the fourth or so article.
> 
> What's funny is in that thread people were complaining about re-posts and basically saying "use the search feature -- don't be lazy", but that specific thread made it on Google's first page for "best saxophone reeds", not whatever obscure thread they were referencing before.


But had they added to the other thread it would probably have come higher than 4th in Google. As milandro pointed out this also dilutes the information, it's far better to have it all in one thread.

However as far as useful info, this may be a moot point as there is no objectively "best" saxophone reed.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

baldwindc said:


> Hi all, I've been a member for about a week now. After recently picking alto back up, I found myself Googling for information a lot. Tonight while looking for reeds i popped Best Saxophone Reeds into Google and found SOTW as the fourth or so article.
> 
> What's funny is in that thread people were complaining about re-posts and basically saying "use the search feature -- don't be lazy", but that specific thread made it on Google's first page for "best saxophone reeds", not whatever obscure thread they were referencing before.


But had they added to the other thread it would probably have come higher than 4th in Google. As milandro pointed out this also dilutes the information, it's far better to have it all in one thread.

However as far as useful info, this may be a moot point as there is no objectively "best" saxophone reed.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the Only point to keep an ever increasing amount of threads in the “ memory” of this forum is if people add to what’s written before and look up the previous wisdom kept at great cost by this forum.

If the largest saxophone database in the world (SOTW) would turn into a forum that keeps only the last two years of information its cost could be very much less than it is and save Harri lots of money.

Today I was looking up some thing that I wrote on Rampone years ago, when I knew a lot less about that brand or saxophones in general and mane a mental note to add and reform some of that information because it is no longer, in my view, correct or representing my thoughts on that particular subject .


----------



## dtedsax (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Bflat and Gary for clarifying the search functions.

Milandro, its nice that you don't "reproach" users (especially newbies), but I have never seen anyone explain how the search functions work and/or don't work until THIS thread. 

Also, why isn't there some basic instruction for new users on adding to old threads instead of starting new ones? Thankfully, this thread started yesterday, and I saw it in "recent activity".


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, then you never came across one of the many answers where I have done exactly that many times over



milandro said:


> first of all welcome to SOTW.
> 
> Second, try to familiarize with the search function there is quite a bit of information already on Orsi (and on almost anything else!). If you go to this page
> 
> ...


----------

